# how to set a global proxy

## lokuarachi

hi all, am at work where they have proxy server. using wicd to connect. i can set the proxy info in kde system settings->network settings->proxy. And i can browse quite fine using konqueror. using chromium doesnt work, even though the proxy button in chromium takes me back to the same network settings->proxy in system settings. And i tried exporting http_proxy in bash but when i try ping anything i get unknown host. similarly, if i try and sync in layman i get name resolution errors. otherwise i emerge pulls in files through the proxy ok.

----------

## codestation

In chromium i have modified the menu item to append the proxy option like this:

```
chromium-bin -proxy-server=http://127.0.0.1:8118
```

About layman you need to configure the proxy in /etc/layman/layman.cfg, and about ping i think you cant proxy it because your proxy handles TCP and ping uses ICMP.

----------

## alatar

You can also try to use proxychains

----------

## Voyageur

For chromium (source only, not -bin which cannot be fixed), there was a bug until a few days ago, where it would indeed open KDE4 proxy settings in options, but use the settings defined in ~/.kde (i.e kde3).

proxychains is a nice tool also!

----------

